

StandupMail – Simple email-based productivity logging - nerdben
http://standupmail.com/?h

======
bryanwbh
This is the same as [https://idonethis.com](https://idonethis.com), no?

~~~
nerdben
Well, we rather focus on teams than on "self-tracking".

~~~
keesj
iDoneThis is for teams as well.

------
richardlblair
So, I really like this idea. It's similar to
[https://www.workingon.co](https://www.workingon.co)

I like the idea of an e-mail based solution, but with such a simple concept I
don't want to be tied to e-mail. I want it to be web based, I want it to be
email based, command line, and I want to use hubot in campfire.

At the end of the day this gets rid of the daily standup, which I personally
find tedious. I typically get little to no value from them, and feel they are
more of a management tool. This sort of thing gets me out of meetings, which
I'm all for.

~~~
nerdben
Thanks for your great feedback! Some of the major problems we were facing with
standup meetings were, that in "the real world" team member come late, work
remotely etc... So the email-based solution always works for everyone (who has
an email address...) without interrupting them from what they're currently
working on.

------
pouzy
Is there a way to tweak the frequency of the digest ? We're currently working
on a weekly report basis with my team, and I'd definitely try the solution if
we can keep it weekly

~~~
nerdben
yes! You'll be able to individually setup when the digest (and reminder
emails) will get send out. This could be daily, weekly, monthly or just on
choosen days like every Tuesday etc...

------
TeMPOraL
Sounds like something that should be an open-source self-hostable mail bot :).
Does anyone know any such project?

~~~
carrotleads
Agree. And its been done before too.
[https://idonethis.com/](https://idonethis.com/)

~~~
nerdben
almost everything's been done before :)

~~~
carrotleads
true and don't take my comment as discouraging. More like trying to find the
difference.

I encourage people to reinvent the wheel but only if they can do better or
think they can atleast.

No point if your aim is to build the exact same thing at same price point and
is a copy.

Well if you market it better, it will not be a copy in my book.

I concur with the idea, it is a good open source project.

------
mironathetin
That's a replacement for the agile standup meeting every morning. I prefer to
talk to my team in person.

~~~
nerdben
Good point. But, that's not the goal. It's rather an extension to the
_physical_ meeting if you're product team... But marketing, hr etc. teams
shall use it as well for keeping their teams/departments up-to-date... and
those guys never heard about "SCRUM", "agile" and "Standup Meetings" :)

~~~
mironathetin
IC, that makes sense. Keep explaining on the website.

------
gomathinayagam
Nice and exactly latched on to the users who hesitate to use scrum/agile
process. Good work.

~~~
nerdben
thx :)

------
seeingfurther
I'd like to know the pricing. Did I miss it on the site?

~~~
nerdben
Before answering that question... how much would you pay per team member per
month?

~~~
ecesena
I understand costs and competition prices, but honestly a free version for 2-3
people wouldn't be bad.

Similarly as saying that in a bigger team of 10 ppl one could implement it in
house, in 2-3 there's no actual need (and setting up a reminder is trivial).

I'm also thinking to people that aren't working full-time (for whom a
3-day/weekly report would also be a nice feature).

------
baylinguist
not a bad idea! "keep it simple, stupid"

~~~
nerdben
yes, thanks :)

